# 6 Cylinder v.s. 5 Cylinder Engines



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

A buddy of mine says that Audi's 5 Cylinder engine was overall a better engine than the 6. One reason is that most of the parts in the 5 cylinder engines were forged. He has owned 2 S6s (5 cyl. 2.3T)
My g/f's Audi mechanic says the opposite, the 6's were better (2.8, 3.0).
Can someone out there give me the advantages and disadvantages between the two? Thanks.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 6 Cylinder v.s. 5 Cylinder Engines (mk3gti)*

Well, parts in the 6-cyl engines are forged as well. All Audi cranks are forged, all rods are forged as well.
The turbo 5-cylinder motors are very robust and durable. They handle high power and abuse very well. The turbo motors also have forged pistons from the factory.
The V6s are not without their charm, but most enthusiasts in this forum will say the 5-cyl is better. They are both good motors, and in order to say which is "better" you need to tell us what is most desireable in a motor. Define "better" and I can make a good answer for you.


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: 6 Cylinder v.s. 5 Cylinder Engines (billzcat1)*

^^^ Thanks. Is there anyone else with their input?
I wouldn't mind knowing for myself as I plan on selling my GTI next year and picking up the S4 (B5 platform). I know that they come with 250hp stock. If chipped what is the end result with approx. HP and torque?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 6 Cylinder v.s. 5 Cylinder Engines (mk3gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gti* »_A buddy of mine says that Audi's 5 Cylinder engine was overall a better engine than the 6. One reason is that most of the parts in the 5 cylinder engines were forged. He has owned 2 S6s (5 cyl. 2.3T)


Unless he had a bored out 20vT, it was a 2.2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gti* »_
My g/f's Audi mechanic says the opposite, the 6's were better (2.8, 3.0).


Well sure, those motors put their kids through college.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 6 Cylinder v.s. 5 Cylinder Engines (mk3gti)*

Well..I still don't know what you want to know about 6 vs 5 cyl. What makes it "better" to you?
As for chipped S4 - supposedly around 300-310hp and 320 ish torque. Of course, that puts a lot of load on the K03 turbos, which have a very bad track record for durability. The K04 turbo setup is no better. The 2.7tt is very robust internally, but those turbos (and the worlds worst intake tract) make it a less desirable motor in my opinion.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: 6 Cylinder v.s. 5 Cylinder Engines (mk3gti)*

Lets put it this way, how many world championships did audo win with the 5cyl motor? 7
How many did they win with the 2.7t / 2.8 3.0 6cyl? None, though lst years SCCA Speedvision World Challenge showed that it could be done.
--K
5cyl 20v t


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 6 Cylinder v.s. 5 Cylinder Engines (mk3gti)*

My experience with 5-cyl vs 6-cyl is that you really need to abuse the 5-cyl to kill it (insane hp, shotgun to the engine block etc), while the V6 can kill itself by uncontrolled oil consumption, almost like a two-stroke!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 6 Cylinder v.s. 5 Cylinder Engines (mk3gti)*

The only good 6 cylinder engine I have seen so far has been the one in the Stassis track car. (12 valve 2.8







)
My 4000 is much more fun to drive than my 90, but my 90 is faster.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 6 Cylinder v.s. 5 Cylinder Engines (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_(insane hp, shotgun to the engine block etc)


----------

